# MF 231 Power Steering fluid leak



## Stocks_Bill (7 mo ago)

My 231 leaks fluid from the vent on top of the reservoir. There used to be a washer\seal there but it has fallen apart over time. I am trying to get the cover off to see about replacing this part and so far have not been able to.
Anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bill, welcome to the forum.

What is the problem you are having? You cannot break the cover loose? Or is the starter in the way?


----------



## Stocks_Bill (7 mo ago)

I haven't been able to get the cover off due to not being able to get to the side of it next to the engine. I tried just pulling it straight off with my hands and it's too tight. The only way I can get it to move is tap it with a screwdriver and hammer but am not able to get to the back side.


----------

